# Pulsadores RF a distancia



## fabaya (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola amigos, les escribo para solicitarles tengan a bien ayudarme con algunas sugerencias sobre el siguiente proyecto. Les cuento que no tengo formación como electrónico: por eso recurro a ustedes para que me orienten y faciliten la tarea de comprender cómo puedo hacer posible esta idea, para explicársela concienzudamente a algún experto en electrónica de mi provincia previo a haber estimado los costos razonables del proyecto. 

Lo que necesito es armar un sistema compuesto por 30 o más dispositivos (mandos a distancia o pulsadores inalámbricos de al menos 3 botones) que sean capaces de enviar al menos tres clases de señales distintas a un receptor –llamémosle X- capaz de gestionarla y  transferirlas a una PC (para desarrollar un soft capaz de asignar eventos a cada una de esas señales y actuar según corresponda); receptor que estará ubicado a 200 o 300 mts de distancia de estos pulsadores. 

Como no tengo mucha noción de las comunicaciones inalámbricas: lo primero que pensé fue en un sistema basado en bluetooth o Wifi. Resultando, sin embargo, que como la primera es una tecnología más bien de corta distancia y la segunda más bien sólo para conectar computadores (habrá que esperar wifi-direct); el envío de estas señales por medio de mouses bluetooth o wifi –que fue lo que se me ocurrió- no podría resultar factible o posible a un precio razonable. 

En el primer caso, porque generalmente los dispositivos bluetooth necesitan previo emparejamiento y PIN,  y porque tanto los mouses como los repetidores bluetooth son costosos y casi inexistentes en el mercado. Resultando, pues, que con esta idea de usar mouses bluetooth como pulsador, cada mando a distancia no me saldría menos de 30 u$s: costo demasiado elevado para las pocas prestaciones que promete. Ya que tendría que modificar cada uno de estos mouses para transformarlos en algo parecido a la  clase 1 (100 mts) hackeandole la antena y modificar, a su turno, el PC receptor para que aceptase varios mouses al mismo tiempo.   

Aunque prometía por las distancias que maneja esta norma y la razonable disponibilidad de antenas y repetidoras que hay en el mercado; la posibilidad de usar tecnología Wifi para este cometido de pulsadores a distancia, tampoco me pareció posible. Pues, aunque así lo publiciten, los mouses denominados Wifi son en realidad mouses RF (generalmente también de muy corta distancia) y no mouses que trabajen con el estándar  802.11. Y, por otro lado, no encontré ningún otro dispositivo Wifi  económico capaz de transferir señales por WLAN, ya que: Palms, celulares, minicomputadoras, etc.… son dispositivos demasiado caros, “robables” y complicados para lo que necesito: que es enviar tres señales distintas capaz de ser interpretadas por un receptor que las envíe a un PC, donde serán captadas y tratadas por una  aplicación). 

Investigando más, descubro que quizás la alternativa más económica, eficiente y razonable parece ser la RF; ya que un transmisor o repetidor RF no muy caro pueden extender la cobertura hasta 200 o 300 metros, incluso con paredes de concreto mediante. Siendo, pues, que lo que necesito es que cada uno de estos dispositivos envíen no mucho más de tres señales, se me ocurrió que esos mandos a distancia para abrir las puertas de un automóvil podrían resultar apropiados; ya que tienen muy buena distancia y el consumo de baterías es mínimo utilizándolo incluso 15 o 20 veces por día. Pues bien, ahí acabó toda mi intuición electrónica disponible. A partir de aquí, no sé si todo lo que he razonado es correcto y más propiamente: 

1-	Si la radiofrecuencia es la forma de comunicación más apropiada y menos costosa forma de poder enviar al menos tres señales distintas desde cada uno de los pulsadores o mandos a distancia a un receptor: o conviene, en relación precio calidad, utilizar otras tecnologías como láser, etc. .

2-	Si las frecuencias con que  debo trabajar para que tenga una cobertura como la antes mencionada, no sufre demasiadas interferencias (radios AM Y FM vecinas), o puede causarme problemas legales por causar yo interferencias a mis vecinos u ocupar un espacio aéreo licenciado. 

3-	Si la mejor y más apropiada solución seria comprar estos pulsadores de alarma para coches ya que en mi caso las baterías duran no menos de varios meses y necesito que el recambio de baterías en estos pulsadores no sea tarea de todos los días o todas las semanas. O existe otro dispositivo capaz de asegurarme mejor distancia sin requerir mucho recambio de batería. 

4-	Si existe una clase de receptor que sea capaz de trabajar simultanea o inmediatamente con 30 o más dispositivos de esta naturaleza y volcar la información sobre las pulsaciones a un PC. No sé ni cómo se llama el receptor capaz de gestionar simultanea o inmediatamente toda estas pulsaciones, digerir la información, volcarla a una PC y que trabaje con un lenguaje de programación amigable. 

5-	Si hay algo parecido ya disponible en el mercado: por ejemplo, para votaciones electrónicas a distancia, etc. El problema con esto de usar alguna solución especifica es que hay que importarla y el costo del proyecto se encarece muchísimo. Ya que aquí en Argentina la aduana poco menos que saquea, y tenemos una “maravillosa” ley que castiga impositivamente el consumo de electrónica extranjera aunque la misma no se produzca en nuestro país.-

6-	La dificultad y costo aproximado de este proyecto. 

7-	Métodos alternativos y económicos para lograr este fin a partir de hardware y software ya existente en el mercado. 

8-	Cuáles son las disciplinas o conocimientos específicos dentro de la electrónica y la informática, sobre los que debería profundizar a fin de delinear concretamente el sistema y llevar a cabo esta idea. 


En fin, como verán, necesito mucha ayuda. Y les agradecería que interviniesen en este tema para corregir cualquier presunción mía que estuviese equivocada o ayudarme con alguna lectura, idea o link que consideren conveniente. Ya que mi conocimiento de la electrónica es muy pobre y meramente intuitivo. Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Carlos


----------



## crimson (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola fabaya, hace un tiempo vi desarrollar algo parecido a lo que necesitás con unos modulitos muy piolas, llagan hasta 200M en espacio abierto. Habría que codificar el tren de pulsos para tres órdenes distintas, pero eso no creo que sea problema. Te dejo el link. Saludos C
http://www.elemon.net/elemon/NovedadesDet.aspx?Id=8


----------



## fabaya (Feb 15, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por la info. En breve la voy a estar estudiando para empezar a familiarizarme con la fraseologia correspondiente. Muchas gracias nuevamente. Observando someramente el catalogo de productos de RF solutions en inglés, colijo que la posibilidad de lograr distancias de más de 150 o 200 metros reales con RF depende quizás de la necesidad de una licencia de la CNC. Esto es tan así? Porque no veo que tengan ninguna repetidora para asegurar cobertura en espacios complicados por paredes o recovecos o allí donde no hay linea visual directa. http://www.rfsolutions.co.uk/acatalog/Remote_Control_Systems.html


----------



## tiago (Feb 22, 2010)

De todos modos, con la potencia que entrega una tarjeta wi-fi de Pc o con las que incorporan los dispositivos wi-fi del mercado, puedes obtener distancias de hasta varios kilometros si le acoplas una antena directiva,no descartes ni mucho menos esta tecnologia como vehiculo de transmisión, las distancias que quieres cubrir no son grandes. Hace poco puse un post sobre esto, quiza te ayude.Fijate que llegan a conseguir mas de 100 Km de alcance con la potencia de una simple tarjeta PCI de ordenador.
Saludos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-antenas-wi-fi-alta-ganancia-27238/


----------



## fabaya (Feb 22, 2010)

Desde luego que Wifi es una tecnologia que promete grandes resultados en cuanto a distancia sin necesidad de adquirir espacio licenciado. El problema, sin embargo. es que la mayoria de los dispositivos que pueden conectarse a una WLAN por medio de Wifi suelen ser demasiado costosos para el propósito que mencionaba más arriba. Siendo, en definitiva, la opción de radio frecuencia, la mejor en relacion costo/beneficio. Hay que tener en cuenta que, por lo menos en mi conocimiento, el dispositivo o periferico más economico para conectar a una WLAN y enviar alguna clase de datos no baja de 100 u$S. Curioso, sin embargo, es el caso de algunos modems inalambrico de bajo costo que si bien trabajan en 2.4 ghz, no trabajan con el standart wifi.


----------



## tiago (Feb 22, 2010)

Bueno, los costes los desconozco,creia que te saldria mucho mas economico, pues los productos informaticos,comparado con las posibilidades que ofrecen, gozan de unos precios realmente buenos.Algo de RF dedicado te va a costar mucho mas dinero,y si decides montarlo tú has de invertir tambien una buena cantidad de horas.Es una decisión dificil la tuya.
Saludos.


----------

